# What's the rule on hugs?



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I just gave someone a hug that I haven't seen in a long time. It was one of those ones that neither the hugee or hugger wanted to be a part of. Gave me the chills. 



Anyways, any worthless input?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JFolm said:


> I just gave someone a hug that I haven't seen in a long time. It was one of those ones that neither the hugee or hugger wanted to be a part of. Gave me the chills.
> 
> Anyways, any worthless input?


Was it SWS???


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

JFolm said:


> I just gave someone a hug that I haven't seen in a long time. It was one of those ones that neither the hugee or hugger wanted to be a part of. Gave me the chills.
> 
> Anyways, any worthless input?


SIL?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Was it SWS???


Jelous?:an4:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Jelous?:an4:


Not familiar with that word...LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Was it SWS???


Couldn't pry him off Gilbert long enough for that.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This has all the makings of a good one.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

only if they are female / not related / and have have big boobs...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

JFolm said:


> I just gave someone a hug that I haven't seen in a long time. It was one of those ones that neither the hugee or hugger wanted to be a part of. Gave me the chills.
> 
> Anyways, any worthless input?


I'm almost afraid to ask, but, was it a hug given to another guy??:frown:


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Quick hug with alittle squeeze of the tush


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Not familiar with that word...LOL


:wink:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

JFolm said:


> I just gave someone a hug that I haven't seen in a long time. It was one of those ones that neither the hugee or hugger wanted to be a part of. Gave me the chills.


If that was truly the case, why did you do it???


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It was a female. Mom of a friend that I used to be really close to. Now, not so much. 


Idk WR, I was leaning on her truck bed and she had to walk around me to get in her truck when we said bye. Just a totally awkward closure. Lol. 



Dare I ask what SWS stands for?


Yak, SIL's get full fledged hugs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JFolm said:


> It was a female. Mom of a friend that I used to be really close to. Now, not so much.
> 
> Idk WR, I was leaning on her truck bed and she had to walk around me to get in her truck when we said bye. Just a totally awkward closure. Lol.
> 
> ...


Not unless you want a Bayridge man-hug! You probably don't want to know... :cheers:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I hug all the gals I can.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Man, You sure are sweating the small stuff...Thats like a Milisecond of time in your life,,, why worry about it ?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

tec said:


> I hug all the gals I can.


Aye sir....me too.....the one's that'll let me! :biggrin:


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't sweat it, she won't even remember it tomorrow!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Aye sir....me too.....the one's that'll let me! :biggrin:


You hug Cornhusker's... I have proof!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

no touchy


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

don't do it


----------



## Dargel Skout (May 11, 2013)

dont do it


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

bigbarr said:


> Man, You sure are sweating the small stuff...Thats like a Milisecond of time in your life,,, why worry about it ?


Awkward moments crack me up. I thought I may see what fine specimens of life I could bring out of this fine forum!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I shake hands. If someone tries to hug me I back away and extend my hand.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

The bigger the boobs the longer the hugs. My wife gets long hugs...most other women I know just get a friendly hug.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Make it awkward just cus it's fun. I hug most everyone I know guy or girl and new girls depending on how hot.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Women yes. Dudes no. No exceptions.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

bigbarr said:


> Man, You sure are sweating the small stuff...Thats like a Milisecond of time in your life,,, why worry about it ?


2X.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

The first time a dude hugged me, about 30 years ago, I had nightmares that night night. Really messed with my mind. Don't have a problem hugging my son or SIL but shake hands with other guys. Look farword to hugging young chicks with big boobs. I'm old - not dead.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I shake hands. If someone tries to hug me I back away and extend my hand.


Poor guy just needs a hug


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jc said:


> Poor guy just needs a hug


You should arrange a date with him and SWS!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Was it SWS???





FINNFOWLER said:


> Jelous?:an4:





Profish00 said:


> Couldn't pry him off Gilbert long enough for that.





Haute Pursuit said:


> You hug Cornhusker's... I have proof!


:an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dbarham said:


> :an6::an6::an6::an6:


Yeah buddy!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's a man ...shake his hand. 
If she's got big juggs ...She gets big hugs.
All the rest...just wish them the best.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Boobs, not dudes!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

You are 25. You don't read women yet like you will when you reach 30 and beyond. 

She was probably coming from somewhere she wasn't supposed to be, or doing something she wasn't supposed to be doing. 


















Either that or you had some stank breath.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

cman said:


> You are 25. You don't read women yet like you will when you reach 30 and beyond.
> 
> She was probably coming from somewhere she wasn't supposed to be, or doing something she wasn't supposed to be doing.
> 
> Either that or you had some stank breath.


:rotfl: I'm 36 and still feel I'm reading a Japanese instruction manual when it comes to womenhwell:

Â©


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Women yes. Dudes no. No exceptions.


You haven't met Lev. Big burly bear of a Russian. We met and befriended the family when their son was in pre-school with our son. Lev is going to give you a classic Russian bear hug when he sees you ... if he considers you his friend.

The good news is the next hug comes from his wife Svetlana. 6' plus tall, blond hair, blue eyes, incredible accent and huge .... uh, huge heart. Lol.

It's a cultural thing. Doesn't bother me a bit. Unless you live in a tree you have enough of a general idea of most cultures not to be offended by something so common within their culture.

Now the part where he blows in your ear ..... hah, j/k, j/k.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My rule on hugs. If you are a person and I know you, you get a hug. (unless you are an infrequent bather -- I cannot bear being close to offensive body odor  )


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

spirit said:


> My rule on hugs. If you are a person and I know you, you get a hug. (unless you are an infrequent bather -- I cannot bear being close to offensive body odor  )


We've only met on 2cool but can I have one anyway?:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> We've only met on 2cool but can I have one anyway?:slimer:


You know you smell... LOL


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You know you smell... LOL


Dang Blake......I always shower on Saturday so I'm good for a couple of days anyway!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> Dang Blake......I always shower on Saturday so I'm good for a couple of days anyway!


LOL


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Women yes. Dudes no. No exceptions.


 I agree... no BRO hugs... women oh Yeah!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I give all my Buds hug. If they don't like it they are not a a true bud.

Y'all can joke if y'all want. Bottom line if he is a friend and he has my trust and respect so a hug is necessary.

It is usually started with a hand shake, a dip of the right shoulder and lean and connections with a right shoulders, finished with both patting the back with the left hands.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I give all my Buds hug. If they don't like it they are not a a true bud.
> 
> Y'all can joke if y'all want. Bottom line if he is a friend and he has my trust and respect so a hug is necessary.
> 
> It is usually started with a hand shake, a dip of the right shoulder and lean and connections with a right shoulders, finished with both patting the back with the left hands.


Nailed it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> Nailed it!


Yes, that is the way. Otherwise, you have latent homosexual tendencies...lol

Driftfish doesn't have them! But the peck on the cheek was a little weird... Lol


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yes, that is the way. Otherwise, you have latent homosexual tendencies...lol
> 
> Driftfish doesn't have them! But the peck on the cheek was a little weird... Lol


SSssshhhhh!:wink:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

If it moved... you need really think about your life. If not, no worries

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I jus' don't know where to begin on this fine thread.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I give all my Buds hug. If they don't like it they are not a a true bud.
> 
> Y'all can joke if y'all want. Bottom line if he is a friend and he has my trust and respect so a hug is necessary.
> 
> It is usually started with a hand shake, a dip of the right shoulder and lean and connections with a right shoulders, finished with both patting the back with the left hands.


That's not an actual hug. That's a "what's up brother. Luv ya" man affirmation. No two arms around the body type embrace. Acceptable for true buddies. Lol.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

:clover:


**** chaser said:


> If it moved... you need really think about your life. If not, no worries
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


With the context of this fine thread this post could be thrown into the post of the year candidates.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I give all my Buds hug. If they don't like it they are not a a true bud.
> 
> Y'all can joke if y'all want. Bottom line if he is a friend and he has my trust and respect so a hug is necessary.
> 
> It is usually started with a hand shake, a dip of the right shoulder and lean and connections with a right shoulders, finished with both patting the back with the left hands.


Same here. Life is too unpredictable to not let family and friends know how much you care about them.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Was it SWS???


I'd hug you too but I couldn't get my arms around your lard butt.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I'd hug you too but I couldn't get my arms around your lard butt.


Why in the world are you "reaching your arms around" his butte

Â©


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Why in the world are you "reaching your arms around" his butte
> 
> Â©


The point was he is too big around for a hug.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

What if grandma has huge boobs that scratch your belly is that still good? I think she enjoyed it. Should I be concerned?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> The point was he is too big around for a hug.


Well that's an alternative I'll pass on

Â©


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> What if grandma has huge boobs that scratch your belly is that still good? I think she enjoyed it. Should I be concerned?


TMI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

In Texas there are very few rules on hogs....excuuuuuse me!!! I thought you said hogs....I hate hogs...luv hugs!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I hug most all of my family. Gals and guys.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

regulator said:


> only if they are female / not related / and have have big boobs...


How about 3rd cousins? Is that ok? 



JFolm said:


> It was a female. Mom of a friend that I used to be really close to. Now, not so much.
> 
> Idk WR, I was leaning on her truck bed and she had to walk around me to get in her truck when we said bye. Just a totally awkward closure. Lol.
> 
> ...


JFolm, is your friend's mom a cougar?? That is the question and we may need pics.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I'd hug you too but I couldn't get my arms around your lard butt.


 I'm filing a restraining order...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I give all my Buds hug. If they don't like it they are not a a true bud.
> 
> Y'all can joke if y'all want. Bottom line if he is a friend and he has my trust and respect so a hug is necessary.
> 
> It is usually started with a hand shake, a dip of the right shoulder and lean and connections with a right shoulders, finished with both patting the back with the left hands *or whatever you have*.


fixed it


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

JFolm said:


> It was a female. Mom of a friend that I used to be really close to. Now, not so much.
> 
> Idk WR, I was leaning on her truck bed and she had to walk around me to get in her truck when we said bye. Just a totally awkward closure. Lol.
> 
> ...


So you used to be really close to your friends mom? How close are we talking? Cougar possibly?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> fixed it


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Didn't know this thing is still alive. I grew up going over to her house all the time. But havent spoke to her in like 7 years. You guys seriously don't want pics, trust me.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Tigerfan said:


> In Texas there are very few rules on hogs....excuuuuuse me!!! I thought you said hogs....I hate hogs...luv hugs!


There are hogs in Texas?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. In Ablene only I've been told.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I used to be a hugger but as I've gotten older they seem weird. A good firm handshake is what I prefer but my friends and their girlfriends/wives look at me like I'm crazy when I go to shake their hand.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

CroakerChoker said:


> I used to be a hugger but as I've gotten older they seem weird. A good firm handshake is what I prefer but my friends and their girlfriends/wives look at me like I'm crazy when I go to shake their hand.


Naw man you got it backwards. You hug the WIVES and GIRLFRIENDS and shake the guys hands. No wonder it feels weird to you. It should.


----------

